# Do you know anything about Mitchell Thomas International Collection pipe?



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I found a used ball-shape pipe which was listed as a Mitchell Thomas International Collection pipe from the Czech Republic. Does anyone know anything about these pipes?

I've tried googling, and I've also tried searching the forum. I haven't found hardly anything! I believe the only information I found was something about Mitchell Thomas pipes were possibly used as basket pipes. I was initially looking at buying a very cheap Mr. Brog squashed tomato pipe, and then I found this ball-shaped pipe. While I like the squashed tomato look a pinch more, I am leaning more towards buying the Mitchell Thomas pipe. I also really like the ball-shape, and I am assuming it is actually briar as compared to pear root. Also, I figure if I really want to buy a Mr. Brog, it should be easily attainable in the future since they are for sale on E-Bay and Amazon with no demand issues whereas I may not have another chance towards the Mitchell Thomas. Also, I've spoken with the seller, and the draft hole enters the chamber where it should, appears to be drilled straight, and the airway is nice and open.

Just looking for any more info that anyone might have. Thanks!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

well my name is Thomas Mitchell but last i checked i didnt have a collection of pipes heheh.... sorry couldnt resist!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> well my name is Thomas Mitchell but last i checked i didnt have a collection of pipes heheh.... sorry couldnt resist!


I can't blame you, it was a perfect opportunity!

Also, are you sure you didn't buy several pipe seconds or basket pipes and inscribe your name in them?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

If this site can be believed, they're a product of Aldo Velani, but that wouldn't account for it being Czech.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

There's also a Mitchell Thomas Trading Co. in Texas, but they don't show any Czech pipes. They do have Brazilian crack pipes, though. :suspicious::dunno:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

The only Czech pipe I know of is the Jirsa. There are apparently some high end hand-made pipes - I have a "lesser" model that has the best drilling of ALL my pipes. Spot on dead center for a bent, thats pretty good. Smokes OK, thin walls make a hot smoker but a nice rustication finish. It was a reasonable price ($100-ish). The logo is a flamboyant pipe-looking J in a circle.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey! I have a couple of Jirsas! Nice smokers. One is fitted for a 9mm filter, which I don't appreciate. But I think that is how he is making all of them now. Sorry I don't know any more about Mitchell Thomas pipes.
















RD


----------

